# Vivarium Sealant



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

What's the best sealant to use for the gaps in my new viv? the piece of paper that came with it said silicon but I'm sure I read somewhere that people use aquarium sealant.

Also is normal tile grout OK to use to tile the floor of the viv?

Thanks


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

i wouldnt use normal silicone, is toxic to animals there is special non toxic varieties around


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Are these unique to pet stores or can i pick up in a DIY store?


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

tbh nto sure ive not had to buy any u can get it at most pet shops that stock fish


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, I've got a Pets at home and B&Q right near each other so I'll try both.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Get aquarium sealent. One of the best things you can use.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

get it off ebay it'll be cheaper than in the shops.


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

Cheers, aquarium sealant it is. Can I use this on tiles as well?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...or acrylic sealant - less toxic than silicone, less fumes, and it can be painted/varnished


----------



## crosby (Jun 6, 2006)

All sealed thanks.
 
Word of warning to anyone else, Aquarium sealant is a git to get of off your hands. :censor:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

.... and acrylic sealant is also water soluble before it cures


----------



## Ganoderma (Mar 1, 2006)

Not exactly sure what you guys mean buy "aquarium sealant". the stuff that is used to seal teh glass is actualyl silicone, just a safe one. It will say on teh back if it is safe. GE, Olivia, and i think Mono all have aquarium safe brands. Pet shops use the same hardware stuff, just they sell it for 3 times the price.

All silicone will say if ti is safe for aquariums. if it says nothing, it is not safe. And it is very very toxic to humans before cure, by touch or inhalation. be carefull


----------



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Crosby, this is the stuff that I just used to built my aquarium. It is very strong and safe for all your animals. You must make sure that you let it dry for 48 hours because it is toxic when it is still wet. All-Glass Aquariums makes it and if you can’t find it in your local pet store I’m sure you can find it online. I have heard that other silicon is safe for your animals after it dries but I know this stuff is made specifically for it. It also comes in different sizes.

Tort


----------

